
Breaking News - Google Calendar is down - tocomment
http://search.twitter.com/search?q=google+calendar
======
tocomment
More people complaining:
[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Calendar/thread?tid=63...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Calendar/thread?tid=63b0d69b40463d83&hl=en)
No official answers yet.

------
tocomment
Anyone on the inside know what's happening?

